# Keeping bettas with other fish?



## Zeph (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently set up a five gallon tank, complete with filter, light, heater, decor, and all that jazz. I've tested the water and it's ready for fish!

I would love to put a betta in the five gallon tank (I had them in bowls growing up but that's sad to me) but it seems excessive for such a little fish. Are there any fish that would do alright with a betta? I have a ballon bellied molly and three neon tetras in another tank that I was thinking about relocating, but the tetras are bright and the molly has large fins.

Any advice?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not put tetras or a molly in the tank if it were me. I've got my betta in a six gal heavily planted tank. His tank mates are 6 otos. They all get along great. If I had it to do over again I would have done 6 pygmy cories instead. I'm sure there are many other choices but cories are just so darn cute!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
advise......would be let your Betta have the tank to himself.
unless you have added filter media from an old tank,or preformed a
fishless cycle,how is the tank ready,just wondering. :-?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I filled it with dechlorinated water, put a plant from my established tank in, let it sit for three days, and I tested the water.

My question, however, was not about cycling.

Thanks kymmie, I'm going to take a look at the pygmy cories, maybe 4-5 would be better for a smaller tank? Should I introduce them or the betta to the tank first?


----------



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

I heard you can mix them with slow non agressive none flashy fish, so no big fins or anything


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Zeph;155336
My question said:


> i know it wasn't,i was just wondering.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I had my otos in the tank first, then added the betta about three weeks later. My thinking is that it's better to add the betta last as bettas can be very territorial. If he's last in he'll be less inclined to be territorial. Make sure the cories you're getting are pygmies. You can easily have 6 as they are very tiny. They do best in groups so I'd get six, if it were me. 
Also, cories have delicate barbels. What type of substrate do you plan on using??

Willow asked the same cycling question I was going to ask but she beat me to it!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't worry about a 5 gallon being excessive, my betta had a 14 gallon all to himself. Haha


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The neons and molly are a bad idea. A large male betta can and will eat a neon tetra, and a molly gets too big for a 5g tank and may nip at the betta's fins. The pygmy cories are a great idea, so long as the tank is cycled completely (the cories are much more sensitive than bettas) and you've got an appropriate substrate such as smooth gravel or sand.


----------

